# Digestive Enzymes



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63WfwsScuZk

Should I feed digestive enzymes. Dr. Becker talks about it in the video. I still am feeding raw...but don't know if they need enzymes added.... he does get grass fed beef liver. Too much of that crap gives him the runs though. Which is typical I guess.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

If everything else is normal the extra enzymes aren't needed. On of the advantages of raw is there is no heat process to destroy the natural enzymes in the food. 
One of my GSDs has EPI and I spend a small fortune on enzymes because he can no longer produce them. 
If you want the best raw diet I would add green tripe. That has a fair amount of enzymes in it. Animal pancreas also. 
Connie?


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

She was mentioning in the video the need for them because we don't feed the dogs intestines...at least I don't. Tripe sounds like a good idea. I don't know where to find the green tripe though.


----------



## Jennifer Marshall (Dec 13, 2007)

I give enzymes even when feeding raw, though not as often as when I feed kibble. I don't spend much, I buy them from Puritans Pride and get the buy two get three deal, get 4-8mos worth(depending if I am giving them to 1 or 2 dogs) for less than 40$ including shipping. Right now they actually have a buy two get four free deal: http://www.puritan.com/vitamins-her..._source=RatingsAndReviews&utm_content=Default

Only thing is some dogs don't like the taste so I just crush them and put them in the food, or put a dab of canned food or nutrical on the tablet and they will gladly take it. 

I notice a difference when I don't give them, even on the best diet my bulldog farts and let me tell you he can clear a room.. but a bit of yucca and enzymes and not only do I have to feed him less no nasty smell towake me up at night lol


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I give prozyme..... but I do feed kibble. It is not that expensive. But my dogs have always loved deer and rabbit poo which would be full of beneficial bacteria. They never had the same proclivity to snack on predator poo. I wonder if wild canids do that?


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Jennifer Marshall said:


> I give enzymes even when feeding raw, though not as often as when I feed kibble. I don't spend much, I buy them from Puritans Pride and get the buy two get three deal, get 4-8mos worth(depending if I am giving them to 1 or 2 dogs) for less than 40$ including shipping. Right now they actually have a buy two get four free deal: http://www.puritan.com/vitamins-her..._source=RatingsAndReviews&utm_content=Default
> 
> Only thing is some dogs don't like the taste so I just crush them and put them in the food, or put a dab of canned food or nutrical on the tablet and they will gladly take it.
> 
> I notice a difference when I don't give them, even on the best diet my bulldog farts and let me tell you he can clear a room.. but a bit of yucca and enzymes and not only do I have to feed him less no nasty smell towake me up at night lol


 How much do they require does it come in a pill form?


----------



## Jennifer Marshall (Dec 13, 2007)

Ben, details on the product are listed on the page I linked to  As to how much is required, depends on the dog. I give 1 pill a day half in morning meal half in evening meal, for my 85# AB. The downside to this product is that is does not list units of activity, it only lists amounts by weight(mg) but I have never had a problem with this specific product for myself or the dogs, I always notice a difference when I take it. Been using this product for 3 years, only started using it for the dogs about a year and a half ago. Before that I was giving an enzyme product made for either dogs or horses, I switched to the Puritans Pride pills and its more convenient than the powder/mix(I am HORRIBLE at dropping/spilling things)


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Jennifer Marshall said:


> Ben, details on the product are listed on the page I linked to  As to how much is required, depends on the dog. I give 1 pill a day half in morning meal half in evening meal, for my 85# AB. The downside to this product is that is does not list units of activity, it only lists amounts by weight(mg) but I have never had a problem with this specific product for myself or the dogs, I always notice a difference when I take it. Been using this product for 3 years, only started using it for the dogs about a year and a half ago. Before that I was giving an enzyme product made for either dogs or horses, I switched to the Puritans Pride pills and its more convenient than the powder/mix(I am HORRIBLE at dropping/spilling things)


 Sounds good I will try one brand or another. I only feed raw with this dog I haven't fed kibble since he was 6 months he is now 15 months.


----------



## Louise Jollyman (Jun 2, 2009)

I use the http://www.b-naturals.com products. I have fed their enzymes (which are in capsule form) in the past, but right now am using the immune blend which contains probiotics and enzymes.


----------



## Angie Stark (Jul 10, 2009)

Ben Thompson said:


> She was mentioning in the video the need for them because we don't feed the dogs intestines...at least I don't. Tripe sounds like a good idea. I don't know where to find the green tripe though.


Ben, where are you located?


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Angie Stark said:


> Ben, where are you located?


 I sent you a P.M.


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Louise Jollyman said:


> I use the http://www.b-naturals.com products. I have fed their enzymes (which are in capsule form) in the past, but right now am using the immune blend which contains probiotics and enzymes.


 Thanks for the links, do you feed raw also or kibble?


----------



## Louise Jollyman (Jun 2, 2009)

Ben Thompson said:


> Thanks for the links, do you feed raw also or kibble?


I feed both. At home mostly raw with a little kibble for tracking, and then kibble when we are travelling to competitions etc. At times in the past I have fed 100% raw, been feeding raw since 2001.


----------

